
Amazon’s Android console to launch this year priced below $300 - Robadob
http://www.vg247.com/2014/01/28/amazons-android-console-to-launch-this-year-priced-below-300/
======
wmf
I wonder why people think "The most suitable games for the console are likely
to be similar to those currently taking tablet devices by storm"; the
completely different control scheme makes me think that console games would be
most suitable for a console.

~~~
DrStalker
I think the Steam Box has a lot more potential than this android gaming
system; there are a lot of Steam games that play just fine on a controller and
there's a lot more crossover for developers compared to building an Android
game and having to make an interface for touch use and close range and an
interface for controller use at TV range.

------
officialjunk
Sub 300? That's in the realm of wiiU's price point. I don't think I'd trade my
wiiU for an android box. Sub 100 would be more attractive.

~~~
nemothekid
>Sub 100 would be more attractive.

Like the incredibly attractive Ouya?

~~~
10feet
How will this be any different?

------
Einstalbert
As one of the only people to actually purchase an Nvidia Shield, I can't see
this working out very well. There just isn't a very good market for Android
games, nothing worth a dedicated console at any rate.

------
mmanfrin
I am skeptical. There is no ecosystem of apps for this to succeed as a
console. I feel they are doing this to shoehorn Amazon Prime Video and their
video rental/selling service; and they can't directly compete as that alone
considering the saturation of set-top devices. A console is a great way to
make it in to that space, as Microsoft has done, but this seems too little too
late unless they can come up with some serious special sauce.

------
quackerhacker
So Amazon's model is to make money from the subscription service...hopefully
that's a typo at $79/month.

I think Amazon can be successful in the gaming industry, given the fact of
their customer base, model of free to play, but I think the gold in this plan
is the internal game dev teams.

I'd be very curious to see if they will allow indie devs.

~~~
michaelfdeberry
Maybe they meant $79/year. If that is the case I would think they are
associating it with a prime account.

They already have an app store with a submission and review system in place. I
don't think it would be too far fetched for them to leverage that to allow
indie devs to create games

------
adventured
Not sure how this is going to compete with $50 to $75 Android sticks that will
perpetually get better and more powerful by the year. Spend $199 or $250 for
what benefit exactly?

~~~
wmf
PS3 level graphics instead of PS2 level?

------
dapvincent
The KO blow to Ouya? Is this why the co-founder left?

~~~
Tloewald
Ouya's release was its KO blow. That or its miserable SDK.

------
netcraft
game console + apple tv competitor could be interesting - especially if its
running android and you can put your own apps on it - do we have any other tv
connected devices running android currently?

We cut the cable cord almost two years ago and have an apple tv that we love
and a roku thats a bit meh; give me something with a real app store and plenty
of content and id probably switch.

~~~
Tloewald
AppleTV will expand to include iOS gaming support with bluetooth controllers
-- if we can believe the rumors. The restructuring of the apple store to
accommodate appletv as a standalone product category and rumors apple has a
superbowl spot lend credence to the rumors. Also it's the perfect time --
microsoft, sony, and nintendo all just shot their wads and ate their loss
leaders. If it happens it will be funny to watch.

~~~
msie
Completely agree. Apple just introduced a controller API for iOS. Smart. A
console experience != mobile experience.

------
bane
If it works with Plex and I can run a few emulators on it I'll buy it.

